# Firemajic's NaPoWriMo 2021--"The good, the bad and the ugly"



## Firemajic (Apr 1, 2021)

For many months, I have felt abandoned by my poetry... I feel as if I have lost my muse, so I am using NaPoWriMo as a means to try to find my way back to my passion and my confidence. I will try... my efforts will be good, but the outcome will probably bad and at times... ugly 

Poem #1... Blue Blood
Poem # 2... Alive is not the same as living
Poem #3 Death by default... posted in The Monthly Poetry challenge
Poem#4... Fast food
Poem # 5.. Silk Swans
Poem # 6... His Whore-hal painting
Poem #7... Nothing but the bone
Poem# 8...Bone Collecting 
Poem #9 Ode to a worm [limerick]
Poem# 10...Ode to Jen's Pen [limerick]
Poem # 11... Bedroom Bower
Poem # 12... Procrastination is the destination 
Poem # 13... Twilight Son [ from the diary of a dreamer]
Poem # 14... Tea Time
Poem #15... Heat Seeker
Poem # 16... A Dreamer's Self Portrait 
Poem # 17... A Dreamer's Legacy 
Poem # 18... Honeysuckle Seduction
Poem # 19... Hester's Blessings [limerick]
Poem # 20...Predictability is not her asset [ posted in the Poet's Showcase]
Poem # 21... Lucy [limerick]
Poem #22 ...Lucy 2 [limerick]
Poem # 23... Tiny Dancer [limerick]
Poem # 24... River Rhapsody
Poem # 25... Wine Vines
Poem # 26... Poe's Woe..[limerick]
Poem # 27... Flame's Fame [limerick]
Poem # 28... Her Brother's Keeper
Poem # 29... Memories of Mom
Poem # 30... That's All Folks 

#1

Blue Blood

Gripped with stained fingertips 
bleeding through my poet's pen
leaving prints
in dark blue ink

Splatters and scribbles 
are thoughts I think
words I write
in smeared blue ink

The private thoughts
I dare not speak
are free to fly
in spilled blue ink

I am cleverly disguised
behind these disjointed lines
entwined between truth and lies
a poet's portrait 
in blue ink

Tomorrow I'll unleash my pen
rewrite myself
and try again
maybe then I can tell the truth
in coherent lines
of spilled blue ink


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 1, 2021)

I love it, Julia - beautifully put.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 1, 2021)

I understand, Julia.  My brain's been in granny gear for months now.  keep it up, you're making progress.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 1, 2021)

You and Poe 
emphatically show
rhyming maintains power


----------



## Gumby (Apr 1, 2021)

This is a great 'breakthrough' piece! I think most of us go through that lost feeling, Juls. Napo is perfect for crashing through the blahs! I bet you surprise yourself. Great start!


----------



## VRanger (Apr 1, 2021)

Very clever.  I've always been a big fan of a central theme with variations.


----------



## Foxee (Apr 1, 2021)

And BAM! there it is! Let me tell you, you may feel like you don't have your muse but something showed up here. Capture it because that's good stuff. Looking forward to more and cheering you on!


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Apr 1, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> For many months, I have felt abandoned by my poetry... I feel as if I have lost my muse, so I am using NaPoWriMo as a means to try to find my way back to my passion and my confidence. I will try... my efforts will be good, but the outcome will probably bad and at times... ugly
> 
> #1
> 
> ...





Firemajic said:


> For many months, I have felt abandoned by my poetry... I feel as if I have lost my muse, so I am using NaPoWriMo as a means to try to find my way back to my passion and my confidence. I will try... my efforts will be good, but the outcome will probably bad and at times... ugly
> 
> #1
> 
> ...



Frozen glaciers are melting now, Fire. May the river keep flowing and your footsteps make the creative world greener more. I read your poem "Rape of Innocence" few days back, the impact it has on me, I can never forget that all my life. You are an amazing poet. 

Your this poem is also an inspiration. 

All the very good luck. 

Ritu


----------



## Darren White (Apr 2, 2021)

Love it!
It's great to see you join us this year


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 2, 2021)

:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart: Thank you all so much for your encouraging comments! And thanks for all the "Likes"... they are also appreciated  love you guys to bits!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 2, 2021)

*Alive is not the same as living...*

#2

Are you strong enough 
to be my lover
man enough to 
embrace my darkness
would you be willing to
share your light, open
my sight to my self worth

Are you brave enough
to let me walk my ledge 
courageous enough to let me 
leap over self destruction's alluring
edge

Could you make love to me
when I am untouchable
caress my mind
seduce my imagination
give me a climax as scientific evidence 
proof that I am not just living
but alive....

When my pen has deceased
because my words have died
when I want red roses to bloom
from the poetry in my veins
will
you 
let 
me...

would you hand me the razor...

will you?


----------



## Gumby (Apr 2, 2021)

Wow, really a dark edge to this one, Juls...no pun intended. Keep going!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 2, 2021)

Gumby said:


> Wow, really a dark edge to this one, Juls...no pun intended. Keep going!




:coffeescreen:... seriously... can't stop laughin'.....


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 2, 2021)

The fire lady is back! Your poetry has lost nothing, my friend, it's as fierce and challenging as ever. Climb on board and ride your power! =D>


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 2, 2021)

It is a rough ride, jen  Thank you, Oh fabulous one....


----------



## undead_av (Apr 2, 2021)

"Blue Blood" is an evocative and fitting title. I relate to this feeling - of trying to scribble out the truth coherently. I really like the last stanza.


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 2, 2021)

love as a giving not a taking...and the connection between this and the writer's edge....thanks for the read as always.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 3, 2021)

Poem #3 Death by Default... posted in the monthly poetry challenge...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 3, 2021)

*Fast Food*

Poem #4

Fast Food

You were so casual 
about why you were leaving me
as if you were explaining to the cashier
at a fast food joint, how they screwed
up your order

But you had already eaten it

left your trash on the dirty table
for someone else to pick up

tossed your leftovers to the starving sparrow
and watched it scavenge without dignity
in the gutter

You thought it was grateful for your crumbs
and you left me having to pay your bill...


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 4, 2021)

#4 Man, that is sumthin’...the tone is undeniable,
the message clear and the use of metaphor,
relatable and eloquent.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 4, 2021)

Thank you Tuesday .... metaphors are like cockroaches.. for every one you find and kill... there are thousands waiting... hiding


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 4, 2021)

*Silk Swans*

Poem #5

In 2016 I wrote a poem called "Black Silk and White Chiffon", I have always wanted to continue their story, but didn't....Their journey and my poem about them are based on real wild swans that I had the honor to spend time with...

Silk Swans

Each spring I looked forward
to the thawing of my pond
and the beauty that would follow
Black Silk and White Chiffon

They returned each spring
this pair of mated swans
and spent the summer with me
Black Silk and White Chiffon

I heard their wild song
when they landed on the pond
they had returned
Black Silk and White Chiffon

It had been a lonely year
full of grief and loss
but I was thrilled to see the swans
Black Silk and White Chiffon

Sitting on the bank
of my secluded pond
I shared my sorrow with the swans
Black Silk and White Chiffon

Miracles can heal a broken heart
and can come in mysterious ways
mine came with the swans
Black Silk and White Chiffon


This needs a lot of polishing, but I love writing about the Swans..
I named the Male swan "Black Silk" and his mate, "White Chiffon"


----------



## Darren White (Apr 4, 2021)

This is lovely, Fire. Who cares that it might need some polishing. The swans came very much alive for me.


----------



## alana (Apr 4, 2021)

There's a sense of comfort to this poem - many things have changed, but still some remain. The swans return, and all will be well. Really nice


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 5, 2021)

Darren White said:


> This is lovely, Fire. Who cares that it might need some polishing. The swans came very much alive for me.




awww, thank you Darren, your comments are so appreciated 





alana said:


> There's a sense of comfort to this poem - many things have changed, but still some remain. The swans return, and all will be well. Really nice



Thank you Alana  I am so happy that you caught the sense of comfort and continuity...
I actually had a stanza about that, in the poem, but removed it... I guess, maybe, it was not needed after all... thank you for understanding....


----------



## Gumby (Apr 5, 2021)

Healing comes in many forms, we treasure that and what a lovely source you found in such graceful creatures.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 5, 2021)

*His Whore-hal painting*

#6

She was ashamed of her colors 
purple and magenta, fading to yellow
what to wear with hues of rage...
Maybe her slutty black dress
and stilettos .... of course...

He said her colors were
 his work of art
and he should know
he was a master craftsman 
with
his
fists

There is only one "job"
she can do where no one
will ask questions
or even care

He drops her off
at the corner where
she can strut her stuff

She knows she better shake
her money maker
because HE can't live on love
and that monkey that rides his back
must
be 
fed

She is highly motivated


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 5, 2021)

Gumby said:


> Healing comes in many forms, we treasure that and what a lovely source you found in such graceful creatures.




Dear Gumby, thank you for your lovely comment on my poem "Silk Swans"... Nature has to power to heal, if we are wise enough to let it...


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 5, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> #6
> 
> She was ashamed of her colors
> purple and magenta, fading to yellow
> ...



The way you can bend your pen and change the mood from one day to the next is impressive. NaPO is truly showcasing your ability as an observer and a quality poet.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 5, 2021)

jenthepen said:


> The way you can bend your pen and change the mood from one day to the next is impressive. NaPO is truly showcasing your ability as an observer and a quality poet.




Fabulous Jen, your critiques are a healing elixir to this poor fevered, bumbling poet ... 
Seriously, thank you, my friend....


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 5, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> Fabulous Jen, your critiques are a healing elixir to this poor fevered, bumbling poet ...
> Seriously, thank you, my friend....



You are very welcome. The truth costs nothing.


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 5, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> Poem #5
> 
> In 2016 I wrote a poem called "Black Silk and White Chiffon", I have always wanted to continue their story, but didn't....Their journey and my poem about them are based on real wild swans that I had the honor to spend time with...
> 
> ...



really enjoyed the flow of this – like swans still on water with a lot happening beneath.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 6, 2021)

dannyboy said:


> really enjoyed the flow of this – like swans still on water with a lot happening beneath.




I like that... the unseen can be more powerful than what can seen with the naked eye... Thanks for reading and commenting...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 6, 2021)

*Nothing but the bone*

#7

Nothing but the bone

The clock is finally winding down
and I haven't a single dime
there was nothing in this world
 that was truly mine
no stone has been left unturned
no lesson left unlearned 
I am standing here alone
with no meat left on the bone

There's no way to go forward
 and no way to go back
there's nothing you can give me
and nothing that I lack
All that I have left ,will be this granite stone
and what lies under it, just a pile of bones

I have no pearls left
I gave them to the Swine
my hour glass is empty
I squandered all my time
no one will cry, standing by my stone
why would anyone weep over dust and bones


 I am still working on this...


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 6, 2021)

It's intriguing how this seems, on the surface, to be about regret and loss and yet the message that comes sneaking through is all about a life lived to the full. Material possessions and memories are things for the people left behind. The really important point of life is about what the deceased learned and how much they grew in the process. On that level, this sounds like a story of great success.

This is a poem that I'll remember and think about for a long time.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 7, 2021)

Dear Jen, I did not realize that , but after reading your comment, I reread my poem and completely understood what you mean... it IS true... thank you for your insight, I always learn so much, from your comments, not to just my poetry, but all of your comments on others poetry... you can unfold a poem and expose hidden gems... so lovely...Thank you...


----------



## alana (Apr 7, 2021)

I agree with Jen - while this feels sad on the onset, there is a sense of hope and fulfilment lingering underneath. Particularly in 'no stone left unturned and no lesson left unlearned' - really, what more can we hope for at the end of life, but this?

I also really liked the inclusion of the swine in the last stanza - to me the word swine always has had kind of the echo of the word 'swindle', which when combined with the pearls brings something extra. Like you were tricked into giving over a treasure.

Really lovely poem!


----------



## Darren White (Apr 7, 2021)

At first I thought the last line was part of the poem. And I couldn't connect it to the rest.
Until I realised... Yeah, I can be that dumb sometimes 

It's a poignant poem, and I find it very true.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 7, 2021)

alana said:


> I agree with Jen - while this feels sad on the onset, there is a sense of hope and fulfilment lingering underneath. Particularly in 'no stone left unturned and no lesson left unlearned' - really, what more can we hope for at the end of life, but this?
> 
> I also really liked the inclusion of the swine in the last stanza - to me the word swine always has had kind of the echo of the word 'swindle', which when combined with the pearls brings something extra. Like you were tricked into giving over a treasure.
> 
> Really lovely poem!



There is a Bible verse that speaks of "casting your pearls to the swine", and that was what I was referencing... but I love your take on that, thank you for your lovely comments and insight... 




Darren White said:


> At first I thought the last line was part of the poem. And I couldn't connect it to the rest.
> Until I realised... Yeah, I can be that dumb sometimes
> 
> It's a poignant poem, and I find it very true.



Ooo, well, That was just a note to myself  Thank you for reading and commenting


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 7, 2021)

#6 Roxanne....the monkey must be fed

#7 I think the rhyming adds to the intensity 
of the poems weight. Again very Poe-ish, nice.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 7, 2021)

Thank you, Tuesday... Poe-ish? Fabulous!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 7, 2021)

*Bone Collecting*

#8

Bone Collecting 

With her hungry eyes
she scavenged food off other peoples plates
flaunting collar bone crevasses and a
string of pearls spine
every bone clearly defined

She was well fed... full
of self loathing, and shame
who was to blame, maybe the casual 
comment her Father made in passing
when he told her not to worry about being fat because
every pound of her was sweet

Every well meaning compliment 
nourished her illness and it flourished 
as she starved her self esteem into submission

Alone, she stood naked in front of the mirror
counting each bone that stood out
in sharp relief, each one a masterpiece
of deprivation, from her gaunt eyes
to her hollowed out hips

She pretended to eat her green salad
leaving it uneaten, but rearranged
just one of the many tricks that worked
in her hunger game


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 8, 2021)

*Ode to a worm*

#9
Inspired by Jen and Alana's worm limerick

There once was a brave worm named Hector
he was a wily worm farm defector 
he went on the loose
was eaten by a goose
now he haunts the farm as a ghost specter


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 8, 2021)

Hahaha That's brilliant!


----------



## Darren White (Apr 9, 2021)

A worm named Hector, hahaha. Such an epic name for a worm. This made me laugh


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 9, 2021)

jenthepen said:


> Hahaha That's brilliant!



wellll, thank you for the inspiration 




Darren White said:


> A worm named Hector, hahaha. Such an epic name for a worm. This made me laugh



Sometimes the most humble things can inspire... but who knew a worm could be poetic


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 9, 2021)

*Ode to Jen's Magic Pen*

#10


There was a gifted poet named "Jen"
she wrote poetry with a magical pen
Firemajic got mad
'cause her own poetry was bad
so she snitched Jen's pen on a whim

Firemajic never wrote poetry again
even though she had Jen's magic pen
she cursed and she cried
but her muse had died
'cause death is the wages of sin


----------



## Darren White (Apr 9, 2021)

You are on a limerick roll 
I like this limerick exchange that spontaneously started


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 11, 2021)

*Bed Room Bower*

# 11

Bedroom Bower

Secluded in my bedroom bower
dreaming away lovers hours rain
gushing down the gutters while
we cuddle behind closed shutters you
with your hand on my thigh lounging
on pillows piled high sipping flat left over
wine as we listen to the shower
secluded in my bedroom bower


----------



## Darren White (Apr 11, 2021)

That's so lovely and calming


----------



## River Rose (Apr 11, 2021)

This is beautiful.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 11, 2021)

Darren White said:


> That's so lovely and calming





River Rose said:


> This is beautiful.



Thank you both for reading and leaving your kind comments


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2021)

*Procrastination is the Destination*

#12 

Procrastination is the Destination 

She walked to the beat of her
inner drum and to some
she seemed
out of step and yet in her own time
she arrived at her destination
despite her constant procrastination 
she was easy to distract and it was
a matter of fact she was content to
meander off the beaten track

For her the journey was the 
destination and there was no
hint of hesitation if she knew not
where she was because she 
was never really lost


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 12, 2021)

Self confidence!


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 12, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> #12
> 
> Procrastination is the Destination
> 
> ...




Sounds like a perfect way to live life.  You have captured this character perfectly without a wasted word. This has immediately become one of my favourites of all your poems.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 12, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> For her the journey was the
> destination and there was no
> hint of hesitation if she knew not
> where she was because she
> was never really lost


I especially like this stanza. And I find it very true. As long as you see life, whatever you do, as the destination, there is no way you can get lost. Not that it's easy, but that's a whole different story


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 12, 2021)

TuesdayEve said:


> Self confidence!



yeah! something like that  thank you for taking the time to comment ...




jenthepen said:


> Sounds like a perfect way to live life.  You have captured this character perfectly without a wasted word. This has immediately become one of my favourites of all your poems.



Thank you Jen! One can get too wrapped up in getting to where they are going, and can miss many of life's unexpected blessings... thank you for taking the time to comment, it is so appreciated...




Darren White said:


> I especially like this stanza. And I find it very true. As long as you see life, whatever you do, as the destination, there is no way you can get lost. Not that it's easy, but that's a whole different story



Exactly, life can get away from you, if you are always focused on the end result... and if you do get lost, know one will ever know 
Thank you for taking the time to comment, I appreciate your kind words...


----------



## alana (Apr 12, 2021)

I really like the rhythm of this poem. There is rhyme in there but it's sprinkled throughout in surprising places, which gives it a really cool attitude. I really related to the feeling of walking to the beat of your own drum, too!!



Firemajic said:


> #12
> 
> Procrastination is the Destination
> 
> ...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 13, 2021)

alana said:


> I really like the rhythm of this poem. There is rhyme in there but it's sprinkled throughout in surprising places, which gives it a really cool attitude. I really related to the feeling of walking to the beat of your own drum, too!!




Thank you for your thoughtful comments  being out of step can be challenging, yes? lol...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 13, 2021)

*Twilight Son [ from the diary of a dreamer]*

#13

Never more the willow blooms
beside a dry stream bed
the soil barren, dark as blood
where the sap has bled

A nightingale called to me
on an evening such as this
I wondered through twilight woods
wrapped in silver mist

There I saw a weeping Satyr 
sitting on a smooth tombstone
his head bowed with grief
as he waited there alone

As each teardrop touched the ground
a resurrection fern grew
soon the meadow was in bloom
in every shade and hue

I slept among the velvet ferns
and there I had a dream
about a fertile tree of life
beside a clear warm stream

The Satyr slept peacefully beside me
with his hand on my breast
and I rested in his arms
with my head cradled on his chest

Years have passed and I tell myself
it was nothing but a dream
but I take my Son to the glade
when I hear the night bird sing


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 13, 2021)

Hey Fire, I’m stuck on #12. Much of that poem is 
me...and I would guess many many others often 
feel the same sometimes. 
Though our style and steps are individual, 
procrastination or not, off the beaten path I think,
is where all the good stuff is!

I often describe myself as being ‘two steps back, 
one step sideways’. We may be unicorns in some 
circles but once we realize how cool individuality is,
we are not lost.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 14, 2021)

TuesdayEve said:


> Hey Fire, I’m stuck on #12. Much of that poem is
> me...and I would guess many many others often
> feel the same sometimes.
> Though our style and steps are individual,
> ...



lol, yeah... lost is open to personal definition... Thank you for getting that....


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 14, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> #12
> 
> Procrastination is the Destination
> 
> ...



love it except I get stuck on beaten path -now this could be a locale thing - for me it should read beaten track. track would also give a nice sound link to the preceding fact...fact/track.


----------



## River Rose (Apr 14, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> #12
> 
> Procrastination is the Destination
> 
> ...



this is me. 
thank you for giving us words. 
I am always apologizing for who I am 
lost on my path
yet,,,I am not lost 
I know my direction
even if others can not see it.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 14, 2021)

dannyboy said:


> love it except I get stuck on beaten path -now this could be a locale thing - for me it should read beaten track. track would also give a nice sound link to the preceding fact...fact/track.



Danny, I used your suggestion and edited my poem, love it, it reads much better, thank you so much, I appreciate 




River Rose said:


> this is me.
> thank you for giving us words.
> I am always apologizing for who I am
> lost on my path
> ...



River Rose, thank you for reading and commenting, I understand what you are saying...most of us who appear ""lost""...don't want to be found... or fixed 
I don't think you should have to apologize for how you are... maybe explain, from time to time, what makes us tick... but apologize... hummm... no... not ever...as long as I am kind and respectful, and not hurting anyone else... I should not have to say I am sorry because I need to do things my own way...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 14, 2021)

*Tea Time*

#14

Tea Time

I am getting stronger and it is 
clear my teacup can no longer
contain your storm even though I
have stirred it with my spoon
there is not enough sugar
to make this tea less bitter
you could toss it out but
I doubt the next batch would be
any better
you seem surprised and cannot disguise 
your look of defeat because what you
thought was a sweet cup of tea has
turned into a bitter brew...


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 14, 2021)

S2, powerful,  I think the internal rhymes 
emphasize that— nice.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you Tuesday  writing these are like eating Doritos, I can't stop, they are addicting....


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 15, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> #14
> 
> Tea Time
> 
> ...



I love this one. The rhythm is as smooth as silk and the tea metaphor works perfectly. Your first line made me think, 'the tea is getting weaker'  but that's probably because we Brits judge a cuppa on its strength of flavour.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 15, 2021)

Jen, I do not drink much tea, but I did have fun writing this  and I appreciate you taking the time to read and to leave a comment, thank you


----------



## River Rose (Apr 15, 2021)

I just love this


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 15, 2021)

*Heat Seeker*

#15

Heat Seeker

She is a heat seeker
blanket on the beach
seashell keeper
vacation taker memory maker
bikini wearer picture sharer 
she loves sand between her toes
and does not mind a sunburned nose
building castles with her hands
windblown hair and skin well tanned
memory maker vacation taker
seashell keeper blanket sleeper
hates the cold beach heat seeker


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 16, 2021)

This is such a great poem for those warm summer days and captures all the dreamy feelings that a good day on the beach can bring. You are so versatile and clever! A million miles from your signature style, yet equally enthralling. I feel like I've been wrapped in that blanket and fed hot chocolate after reading this. Can't wait for summer now!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you, Jen ... I think NaPo has been good for me, reconnecting with my poetry in a new way... are you enjoying NaPo? Has it been a good experience?


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 16, 2021)

Yes, it has. I had been neglecting my writing for quite a while - 2020 was a terrible year for us with flood damage in our cottage in february of that year and then Ray being diagnosed with advanced bladder cancer just as the hospitals became overwhelmed with covid cases. Thankfully, he finally received the life-saving surgery he needed in August and is now just getting back to where he was before the horror began. So having napo to kick me back into gear has been strangely soothing and surprisingly enjoyable.  Not easy though as I find it harder than I once did to come up with something new every day. It's exactly what I need at the moment so I shall definitely keep going and hope that by month's end I'll have my mojo back.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 17, 2021)

I am so thankful your husband is doing so well, here's to better days and better health... and some fabulous poetry... Stay strong, my friend... ***hugs***


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 17, 2021)

*A Dreamer's Self Portrait*

# 16

I make careful collages
strips and bits from my
tattered picture past, pasted
nothing wasted each precious
piece artfully portrays
my dreamer's illusion
carefully I cut and paste making
 sure I've erased my past 

Now it's not easy to see
the face of the child that
once was
me


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 17, 2021)

*A Dreamer's Legacy*

#17  

A Dreamer's Legacy

She did not covet material 
things, her only valued possession
was her worn wedding rings
when she went to her grave the ring
stayed, a gift to her daughter
 She felt rich because she had her
dreams, she had the woods and 
wild things, sunrise and sunset
she never grew tired of the 
awe nature inspired

She carried her treasures
behind her eyes the eagle
surfing in the cobalt sky
the joy of seeing Monarch 
butterflies drifting on stained glass
wings, budding new leaves on her
apple trees

She gave to me understanding where 
to go when life was demanding, I live
my life at a slower pace solitude
in graceful wooded places
I find peace in the apple trees
an eagle lazing in the cobalt sky
she blessed me with beautiful things
and I still wear her wedding rings


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 17, 2021)

That's a nice sublime poem on nature and human existence.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 17, 2021)

"butterflies drifting on stained glass wings."  Great stuff.


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 17, 2021)

#16  I can identify with this one! The need to get all those old emotions out yet worrying about stripping away all the protective veils. Maybe this is something that all poets struggle with?

#17 What a beautiful tribute to a gentle visionary! To have known such a person is treasure indeed and you honour the memory by the appreciation that glows behind your words.


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 17, 2021)

really like 16.


----------



## RHPeat (Apr 18, 2021)

Firemajic 

If this is a bad one, where to you hide the ugly ones? 
There's nothing wrong with this poem; 
maybe the "of" in the last line could be "or". Just to flip the reader a bit.
That's a skip call. You can take it on the bounce or let it sink. 

I can relate to this poem as a writer. It is poetry for poets. Nothing wrong with that. 
I enjoy what my contemporaries have to say about their confrontation with the craft. 
It's not like we all haven't walked a mile in the mud before.
I know what you're talking about here. 
When to wear the mask and when not to wear it. 
If it all comes easy; someones pulling a gunnysack over your head, 
so they don't have to look in your eyes while telling you lies. 

In a strange way your poem reminds me of Billie Holiday singing "Black and Blue".
There's that much feeling it the poem as I read it aloud. 
Sometimes poems need more time. 
So we rush them thinking they need to be finished.
Years ago I used to feel like I might die before I finished the poem. 
I had to get it down on paper right then. 
The paper ended up being an unknown map to some lost treasure. 
It was made of arrows and squiggling circles to move things. 
along with loops to trade places — one phrase for another. 
It was a crazy mess of underground tunnels and lost pyramids in dense jungles of writing. 

Now I want to let the poem marinate and then simmer like a good steak. 
Wow! That makes me hungry. Do you want to go out and eat. 

:hell_pawn:   —  we can get something fried on the grill. 


a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 18, 2021)

Theglasshouse said:


> That's a nice sublime poem on nature and human
> existence.



Thank you glass, I appreciate your POV and your comment 




midnightpoet said:


> "butterflies drifting on stained glass wings."  Great stuff.



Thank you Mr. Midnight , I am glad you liked the imagery  ** hugs**




jenthepen said:


> #16  I can identify with this one! The need to get all those old emotions out yet worrying about stripping away all the protective veils. Maybe this is something that all poets struggle with?
> 
> #17 What a beautiful tribute to a gentle visionary! To have known such a person is treasure indeed and you honour the memory by the appreciation that glows behind your words.



#16 ""Protective veils""... I love that... I think it is difficult for me, to expose the ugliness that was my childhood, and I believe we all have things we want to hide, even from ourselves... 

#17... ""Gentle visionary"" Jen you have beautiful insight... yes, in many ways my Mother was a visionary, she beyond the "here and now"... Thank you for your deep compassion and insight, you show me things in my poetry that I did not realize was there, and I love seeing poetry through your eyes...





dannyboy said:


> really like 16.



Thank you Danny 





RHPeat said:


> Firemajic
> 
> If this is a bad one, where to you hide the ugly ones?
> There's nothing wrong with this poem;
> ...




Dear Poet friend...
Well, the "ugly" IS there... sometimes I write about "ugly" stuff....things that can make people uncomfortable...but to be honest, life is not all puppies and kittens.. life is at times, ugly and cruel...

I am glad you liked my poem, I am assuming you are commenting on the first one... yes, the poem was rushed, NaPo is challenging   it is not easy, and causes me anxiety to post a poem before I have taken time to fine tune it... that process for me can take many months...I appreciate your comments, and I have enjoyed many of your poems...  yes, you can grill me a steak and I will bring the bubbly....


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 18, 2021)

*Honeysuckle Seduction*

#18

Honeysuckle Seduction

Deep long running roots anchor
new shoots clinging to sagging fence
tenacious tendrils travel wrapping
weathered oak arbor flaunting oval 
leaves surrounding cascading white silk
trumpet blossoms seductive scent
beguile bees flirting with honey
nectar tempted to suckle a sip


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 18, 2021)

I always knew you were a steel magnolia at heart, honey chile.:grin:


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 18, 2021)

midnightpoet said:


> I always knew you were a steel magnolia at heart, honey chile.:grin:




And I always knew you were an M&M... A hard candy shell, hiding a nut inside....  one of my favorites things, second only to Doritos...:love_heart:


----------



## Gumby (Apr 18, 2021)

I love Honeysuckle! We have that and Jasmine growing wild, here.


----------



## River Rose (Apr 18, 2021)

# 12. PROCRASTINATION IS THE DESTINATION ......This made me cry. I can feel this so deep. As someone who use to feel the need to explain myself. Explain my difference


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 19, 2021)

Gumby said:


> I love Honeysuckle! We have that and Jasmine growing wild, here.




Jasmine sounds much more romantic and exotic than honeysuckle.... 




River Rose said:


> # 12. PROCRASTINATION IS THE DESTINATION ......This made me cry. I can feel this so deep. As someone who use to feel the need to explain myself. Explain my difference




I am glad you felt a connection to this poem... it is not always easy being different...   Thank you for reading and commenting...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 19, 2021)

*Hester's Blessings*

#19

Hester's Blessings

There once was a hen named Hester
she was a chicken coop nester
she tended her eggs
while other hens played
soon a flock of fluffy chicks blessed her


----------



## Darren White (Apr 20, 2021)

Love it.
Beautiful name for a hen. Must have to do with the rhyme. Lester won't do it


----------



## Gumby (Apr 20, 2021)

You had me at 'hen'. I love my little chickens! There is something so homey and comforting about having them around and they are such characters. Darren's right, Hester is a pretty name and I've eight chicks without names...might be a Hester in the bunch, me thinks.


----------



## River Rose (Apr 20, 2021)

This is such a nice poem. Makes me think of the choices we make in motherhood. Made me think of my roost of 8. The choices I have made to tend  my hen house of 8 babies


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 20, 2021)

Darren White said:


> Love it.
> Beautiful name for a hen. Must have to do with the rhyme. Lester won't do it



Hester was a beautiful hen  thank you for reading, Darren.... stay well and safe...




Gumby said:


> You had me at 'hen'. I love my little chickens! There is something so homey and comforting about having them around and they are such characters. Darren's right, Hester is a pretty name and I've eight chicks without names...might be a Hester in the bunch, me thinks.



I loved my little Bantam hens, they were so tiny, not much larger than a dove... I love to watch them in my flower beds, and I loved the way they followed me around with their happy clucking... from one chicken lover to another, if every one spent time with chickens, the world would be a nicer place... thank you for reading and commenting, Gumby...




River Rose said:


> This is such a nice poem. Makes me think of the choices we make in motherhood. Made me think of my roost of 8. The choices I have made to tend  my hen house of 8 babies



yes, hens are dedicated mothers  thank you for reading and commenting, River Rose...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 20, 2021)

Poem # 20 is posted in the Poet's Showcase...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 21, 2021)

*Lucy*

#21

Lucy

There was a Praying Mantis named Lucy
she dined on things that were juicy
she ate her mate's head
while he was sleeping in bed
but his brain made her tummy feel woozy

#22

Lucy 2

There was a Praying Mantis named Lucy
her mate came home drunk and woozy
she dined on his head
while he was passed out in bed
and was surprised that his brain was so juicy


----------



## Darren White (Apr 21, 2021)

Hahaha, those are SO funny.
I love your menagerie, looking forward to more beasties this month


----------



## Darren White (Apr 21, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> Poem # 20 is posted in the Poet's Showcase...


Would you like me to move it to this thread?


----------



## Pulse (Apr 21, 2021)

Firemagic,

I don't think you need 'there was[once]  a . . .' every time.  You could just start 'a deprived [or depraved] Praying Mantis named Lucy'.  (Not sure why I am being so pedantic, but something concerned me about the rhythm.)

In #19, I love the non-rhyme in lines three and four.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 21, 2021)

Darren White said:


> Would you like me to move it to this thread?



Not if it is not a problem for you, I listed it on the first page of my NaPo thread to make it easy for you to keep track of everything... I would like it to stay in the showcase... if you are ok with that


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 21, 2021)

Pulse said:


> Firemagic,
> 
> I don't think you need 'there was[once]  a . . .' every time.  You could just start 'a deprived [or depraved] Praying Mantis named Lucy'.  (Not sure why I am being so pedantic, but something concerned me about the rhythm.)
> 
> In #19, I love the non-rhyme in lines three and four.



Yeah, it is kinda predictable to start every limerick with "there once was a "... hummm, I will see if I can shake it up  Thank you for your suggestion ...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 21, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> #21
> 
> Lucy
> 
> ...





Pulse said:


> Firemagic,
> 
> I don't think you need 'there was[once]  a . . .' every time.  You could just start 'a deprived [or depraved] Praying Mantis named Lucy'.  (Not sure why I am being so pedantic, but something concerned me about the rhythm.)
> 
> In #19, I love the non-rhyme in lines three and four.




A carnivorous green Mantis named Lucy
loved to dine on fare that was juicy
she ate her mate's head
while he slept in bed
but his brain made her tummy feel woozy 

Thank you, Pulse


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 22, 2021)

*Tiny Dancer*

#23

Tiny Dancer

A crow wanted to learn to dance Ballet
but his wings inhibited his Grand jete
he looked awesome in flight
when he wore his white tights
soon he decided it was all too passé


----------



## Darren White (Apr 22, 2021)

A crow in tights, well that's a sight for sore eyes


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 22, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> #23
> 
> Tiny Dancer
> 
> ...



What an hilarious image! Crows always seem such incongruous figures. They bring little elegance to the role they were built for, so going for a career in ballet has got to be a step too far! Glad he kept his dignity by deciding he didn't want to do it anyway - even if he did forget to take the tights off.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you, Jen, I had a blast writing that one


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 22, 2021)

*River Rhapsody*

#24 
River Rhapsody

By the banks softly confining 
in its bed gently reclining
 brown sugar sand slender willows 
stand, shallows ripple, shadows stipple 
sunlight brazen, mist hazing
enraptured I wait gazing
to see the eagle take the sky
on magnificent wings, freedom flies
as I leave this sacred place, I am
filled with awe and grace, thankful
I had time to spend watching
the river slip around the bend


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

certain places just do their thing, don't they.


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 23, 2021)

I just love the atmosphere that you have created with this poem. Your delicate handling of the entire scene makes the experience of it pop off the page. You often write about the eagle and I do envy you having these majestic birds around you. Here in the tiny UK we have shot or poisoned almost everything out of existence over the centuries. The beautiful golden eagle now survives only in Scotland and repeated recent re-introductions into England have not been very succesful. We do have  the White-Tailed Fish Eagle but even that was wiped out by hunting in 1917 and only recently reintroduced. Thank goodness that we seem to be taking our responsibility towards nature seriously at last and are beginning to make some effort to put right the damage we have done. Better late than never, I suppose.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 23, 2021)

Thank you, Jen ... What a shame that you can't watch the eagles... it is almost a spiritual event for me...they were on the endangered list for many years, but thankfully, they have made an astounding recovery... but the tragic reality is that They should never have been driven to the brink of extinction...

Thank you for reading my river poem, these poems are special to me... they are the "real" me... 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for the White- Tailed Fish Eagle...


----------



## Darren White (Apr 24, 2021)

I can't see eagles either. So that adds to the beautiful, mysterious and spiritual atmosphere of your poem. I really like it.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 25, 2021)

*Wine Vines*

#25

Wine Vines

Golden grapes ripening 
on ancient vines filled with
juice as sweet as wine
gently placed in wicker baskets
left to age in wooden caskets 
aged to perfection over time
delicate flavor made to savor
tastes like grapes right off the vine


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 26, 2021)

*Poe's Woe*

#26

Poe's Woe

Poe was a wise ancient black crow
he knew secrets dangerous to know
he whispered them to the wind
never spoke of them again
but his heart was still filled with woe

#27

Flame's Fame
Flame was a beautiful wild Mustang
 a legend on the wide open plains
too wily to get caught
he would never be bought
he was too wild to ever be tamed


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 27, 2021)

*Her Brother's Keeper*

#28

Her Brother's Keeper

My Mother was rare
one of a kind, my way
of life she defined
she was not a quitter
thought of herself as a
go at the challenge hard hitter
not part of a problem
but the solution, believed in
conflict resolution, her currency 
was deep compassion 
quick to kindness was her
reaction, offering comfort
a loving passion, if you need
help she extended her hand
she was her brother's keeper
she would go that extra mile
saw you hidden true potential
kept your secrets confidential 
she was a humanitarian treasure
to be her daughter was a pleasure
missed by those she left behind
she was her brother's keeper

# 29

Memories of Mom

I hold your memory gently
on my fingertips
like fragile iridescent bubbles
bursting against my eyelids
leaving life long residue
that cannot be erased


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 27, 2021)

Two loving tributes but that number 29 is just beautiful.


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 27, 2021)

yes 29 is a beauty, I also liked the wine poem - though I would change wine for nectar in L3


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 27, 2021)

Fire, I'm sorry I have not paid more attention to these poems of yours.  When i started out this month I didn't realize I was supposed to put my poems on one continuous thread, and being rather stupid I had trouble finding them.  I plan to read all of them now.:stupid:


----------



## alana (Apr 28, 2021)

Firemajic said:


> #28
> # 29
> 
> Memories of Mom
> ...



This is really beautiful - the brevity of it belies the delicateness and complexity. So well done


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 28, 2021)

jenthepen said:


> Two loving tributes but that number 29 is just beautiful.



Thank you, Jen... I love writing about my mom, but I never feel like I end the poem appropriately...I struggle with that, maybe because I have never had real "closure" about her death and the way she was killed... I appreciate your comments 




dannyboy said:


> yes 29 is a beauty, I also liked the wine poem - though I would change wine for nectar in L3



Thank you, Danny... that is a good suggestion 




midnightpoet said:


> Fire, I'm sorry I have not paid more attention to these poems of yours.  When i started out this month I didn't realize I was supposed to put my poems on one continuous thread, and being rather stupid I had trouble finding them.  I plan to read all of them now.:stupid:



awww, no worries my friend, I hope to go back and enjoy all the poems after my brain recovers  I put all of my poems in one thread so I could keep track and to make Darren's job a little easier 




alana said:


> This is really beautiful - the brevity of it belies the delicateness and complexity. So well done



Thank you, Alana...I always feel my poems about my mom feel unfinished...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 28, 2021)

*That's All Folks! *

# 30

That's All Folks 

The time has come to bid you all adieu 
NaPoWriMo challenge is finally through
there's no rhyme in my head
my metaphors are dead
but I enjoyed spending time with you


Thank you to everyone who took the time to comment on my poems, The good, the bad and the ugly, your comments were gracious and kind, and most of all, appreciated...

Thank you to all who clicked "like"... I appreciate that so much 

A special "Thank you" to Jen and Danny, 2 top notch poets that I admire and respect, your support means more than you know....

Thank you Tuesday and Alana for hanging in there 

I have really enjoyed reading all the fabulous poetry, WF has some awesome talent...
Through your poetry, I have been Inspired, and poetry is once again my passion...
 Thanks to Darren for hosting NaPoWriMo 2021!!!

     POETS RULE!!!!!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 29, 2021)

Woo! Wooo!


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 29, 2021)

You did good, Girl. Congrats for getting there. I've got one more to do so I'll see you in the pub at the end of the road.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 29, 2021)

TuesdayEve said:


> Woo! Wooo!




I know, right? who knew... 




jenthepen said:


> You did good, Girl. Congrats for getting there. I've got one more to do so I'll see you in the pub at the end of the road.



Thank you my fabulous friend! You are almost there! I will be waiting, you will know me when you see me, I will be the tipsy chick


----------

